# Weekly Hay Report-Springfield IL



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Springfield, IL Tue Oct 21, 2008 USDA-IL Dept of Ag Market News

Arthur Sale Barn Weekly Hay Report-Arthur, IL Oct 20, 2008

Compared to last week, hay sold mostly 50 cents higher, with wheat straw 
steady. Demand was light to moderate for moderate offerings.

All prices are noted as dollars per bale.

Receipts: 1058 bales Last Week: 1465 bales Last Year: 785 bales 
35.72 tons 50.24 tons 31.65 tons

Alfalfa Tons Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 4.75 4.50-5.25 per bale 4.63 per bale

Large Squares 1.80 61.00 per bale 61.00 per bale

Fair Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.25 4.00-4.25 per bale 4.05 per bale

Utility Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares .50 2.10 per bale 2.10 per bale

Alfalfa-Orchard Good Quality Weighted Average
Grass Mix
Small Squares 3.37 4.50-5.25 per bale 4.88 per bale

Red Clover/Mixed Fair Quality Weighted Average 
Grass
Small Squares 4.50 2.25-3.00 per bale 2.52 per bale

Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares .75 4.00 per bale 4.00 per bale

Large Rounds 7.00 32.50-33.00 per bale 32.82 per bale

Fair Quality Weighted Average 
Small Squares 4.50 1.50-3.25 per bale 2.08 per bale

Wheat Straw Premium Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 2.84 2.00-2.50 per bale 2.11 per bale

Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares .40 2.00-2.25 per bale 2.12 per bale

Large Squares 2.40 17.00 per bale 17.00 per bale

Fair Quality Weighted Average 
Small Squares 1.66 1.50-2.25 per bale 1.90 per bale


----------

